# Invited to a Walima (Muslim Wedding) = What Do I Wear?



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Been invited to a Walima on Sunday and have no idea about what is deemed appropriate to wear.  Really dont want to show up wearing something which is completely wrong!  I have some lovely prom dresses and knee length skirts but not sure if they are acceptable?  Can anyone make any suggestions!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## soni (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Libeth,

This is soooo thoughtful of you!!!!  

As long as you don't expose tooo much its acceptable!!!We prefer whole body covered so try and avoid low necks and mini skirts particularly.I think long dresses or long skirts with decent top will be ok.You can also ask your hosts and take their suggestions.

If I can be of any more help,let me know.

Enjoy the food.............it's usually very yummy!!!

Luv,

Soni


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi hun, I'm not sure if this helps or not, but thought I would post it so that you know what you cover etc 

http://weddingfashion.suite101.com/article.cfm/what_to_wear_to_a_muslim_wedding_service

I also found this information too: Muslims are conservative when it comes to dress. They do not approve of women showing off their skin in any form. A woman's arms, legs, shoulders, and chest should all be covered. A head covering, such as a scarf, should likely be worn if the wedding takes place in a mosque, as well as long, thick socks to cover the ankles, since women are required to remove their shoes upon entering a mosque. Jewelry is acceptable, and the most appropriate outfit would be a long dress or skirt with long sleeves and high neckline.

Have a fab day on Sunday 

Tina xx


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
Thanks for the quick replies!!  I dont own any long skirts (and only own one knee length one!).  Do you think it would be acceptable to wear smart black trousers and boots with a long sleeved smock top which although low cut, I would wear a vest top under it so no cleavage.  Or got a dress thing which could wear over the trousers which is knee length but has 3/4 lenght sleeves.  Struggling to find stuff in my wardrobe - it mainly consists of jeans and t-shirts!  The ceremony on the invite says it is taking place at a Conference Centre and doest seem to indicate its a Mosque!

Thanks so much for your replies!  

Ah, now DH has asked the host and apparently there is no dress code so think thats even more confusing!!!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

The trouser and smock (with the vest under) sounds nice     Hope you have a fab day


----------

